# Shimano TLD 20/40 star drag?



## Snow plow (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, 

Has anyone modified a TLD star drag? I've heard they can cast well out of the box but that the spool bushing can be replaced with a bearing. Has anyone used this reel as a surf caster? Does it need to be magged? Or can thumb pressure control it? 

With huge stainless steel gears and a 5.2:1 ratio I was thinking it might be a good pier king reel and surf shark reel for casted baits. 

Thanks


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Snow plow said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone modified a TLD star drag? I've heard they can cast well out of the box but that the spool bushing can be replaced with a bearing. Has anyone used this reel as a surf caster? Does it need to be magged? Or can thumb pressure control it?
> 
> ...


Yes the spool bushing can be replaced with a bearing. It helps some but does not make it a super caster. You have the friction of the spool shaft going thru the pinion gear but that can be polished and oiled very lightly and that helps also. You can get up to 1 minute of freespool which is very good for this reel. You can get 2 minutes and more from the lever drag with it's disengaging spool.

You can also replace the left side bushing with a bearing.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Freespool does not equal castability. A heavier spool will spin longer but its harder to get it spinning. The TLD star reels will cast decently with some weight. The weight most surf anglers are using is plenty sufficient to make good casts.


----------



## Snow plow (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

How would you recommend polishing the shaft? buffing wheel and compound? 1000 grit sandpaper? 

Also what bearing would you recommend for the left side plate? Abec etc? Can I just take a bearing from a speed master?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Just use the bearing from the TSM4. Same dimensions.


----------

